# Riavvio dopo kernel panic

## southern_comfort

Ieri sera mentre usavo normalmente il pc ho avuto un kernel panic.

In /etc/sysctl.conf avevo impostato tempo fa la voce kernel.panic con valore 10 per fare in modo che il sistema si riavviasse dopo 10 secondi e così è stato.

Volevo chiedervi, ma il tipo di reboot impostato da me è identico a quello manuale? cioè... è un po come spegnere o riavviare brutalmente la macchina dal pulsante di accensione? se si vorrei capire se c'è un modo non dannoso e possibilmente automatico come il suddetto per uscire da un kernel panic (Magic Sys Req l'ho impostato e non mi ha mai funzionato).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *southern_comfort wrote:*   

> (Magic Sys Req l'ho impostato e non mi ha mai funzionato).

 

Strano!

L'hai impostato sia nella configurazione del kernel che lasciato abilitato in /etc/sysctl.conf ?

Se è così dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## southern_comfort

Si, sta selezionato sia nel kernel che abilitato in /etc/sysctl.conf.

Ho provato in tutti i modi a livello di secondi in cui tenere premuti i tasti di volta in volta su diverse distro ma non mi ha mai funzionato (purtroppo da quel che leggo sul web non sono nemmeno l'unico che non riesce ad usare Magic Sys Req).

----------

## fbcyborg

Stranissimo!

Comunque, a scanso di equivoci, ti dico che io faccio sempre questa procedura:

ALT+STAMP+E

ALT+STAMP+I

ALT+STAMP+S

ALT+STAMP+U

ALT+STAMP+B

Il tutto (secondo più secondo meno) in 10 secondi massimo.

Ad ogni modo ALT+STAMP+B dovrebbe rebootare immediatamente senza condizioni!

Anche se sicuramente sarai a posto in questo senso: che kernel hai?

PS: non sarà la tastiera che ha qualche difetto?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## southern_comfort

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Stranissimo!
> 
> Comunque, a scanso di equivoci, ti dico che io faccio sempre questa procedura:
> 
> ALT+STAMP+E
> ...

 

io in genere provo con:

ALT+STAMP+R

ALT+STAMP+E

ALT+STAMP+I

ALT+STAMP+S

ALT+STAMP+U

ALT+STAMP+B

e non è mai andato su nessuna delle distro che ho usato gentoo compresa.

La prossima volta evito ALT+STAMP+R e vediamo se va.

Utilizzo zen-sources.

No, la tastiera è anche nuova di zecca e non mi ha mai dato problemi fin'ora

----------

## fbcyborg

Mmmh... Una prova con gentoo-sources?

Anche se direi che a questo punto non dipende dalla distro, ma forse nemmeno dal kernel.

Comunque:

 */usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt wrote:*   

> 'r'     - Turns off keyboard raw mode and sets it to XLATE.

 

Sto Turn off non mi racconta nulla di buono! Ma magari mi sbaglio, non sapendo cosa sia XLATE.

----------

## southern_comfort

Boh, per quanto riguarda il Magic Sys Req penso di esser io a non premere i tasti nei tempi giusti o comunque come dici tu probabilmente quell'ALT+STAMP+R desta sospetti (eppure se cerchi in rete è la combinazione che danno la maggior parte delle persone per riavviare in modo pulito).

Anche quando usavo gentoo-sources non riuscivo a riavviare in quel modo.

In ogni caso sarebbe interessante sapere se vi è possibilità di riavviare in modo pulito ed automatico quando il kernel da i numeri.

La soluzione da me adottata da quel che sto apprendendo in rete è l'equivalente di un reboot brutale quindi se si potesse evitare sarebbe tanto di guadagnato.

----------

## fbcyborg

Attendiamo lumi da qualcun altro. È troppo strana questa faccenda.

Comunque tu fai la stessa sequenza che faccio io solo che in più premi anche 'r', che è utile quando crasha X oppure un programma svgalib.

Ad ogni modo lasciati dire che è strano che tu abbia questi kernel panic così a buffo. Se metti un kernel stabile non dovrebbe succedere!

Almeno a me non è mai capitato! (sgrat)

----------

## southern_comfort

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Attendiamo lumi da qualcun altro. È troppo strana questa faccenda.
> 
> Comunque tu fai la stessa sequenza che faccio io solo che in più premi anche 'r', che è utile quando crasha X oppure un programma svgalib.
> 
> Ad ogni modo lasciati dire che è strano che tu abbia questi kernel panic così a buffo. Se metti un kernel stabile non dovrebbe succedere!
> ...

 

Guarda, il kernel panic di ieri ho come l'impressione che sia frutto del fatto che il pc di cui ti parlo è un portatile con un po di anni (5-6) con l'hardware che va decadendo.

In ogni caso vorrei poterlo sfruttare più che posso e magari evitargli anche qualche riavvio brutale in caso di kernel panic sarebbe buono.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hey!

Sono caduto anche io in questa trappola. In pratica i SysRq keys funzionano, ma se ho un kernel panic, non c'è verso!

Ultimamente sto avendo qualche problema con l'ultimo kernel stabile e diverse volte mi è capitato di dover riavviare. A mano!

----------

## southern_comfort

Il problema è che io non riesco a trovare una soluzione per un riavvio pulito ed automatico in caso di kernel panic.

A parer mio dovrebbero far in modo di inserire una funzione del genere di default considerato che con linux c'è questa possibilità (almeno dicono).

Sarebbe bella un'utility con tanto di gui che fa tutto da sola in caso di kernel panic e tu dai il tempo in secondi prima di procedere automaticamente con il riavvio (sottolineo sempre pulito) della macchina, possibile che nessuno abbia inventato qualcosa del genere?

----------

## southern_comfort

Ieri sera il pc mi si è bloccato completamente, ho provato a dare ALT+STAMP R - E - I - S - U - B ed ha funzionato per la prima volta in vita mia (sempre utilizzando zen-sources come kernel).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *southern_comfort wrote:*   

> Ieri sera il pc mi si è bloccato completamente, ho provato a dare ALT+STAMP R - E - I - S - U - B ed ha funzionato per la prima volta in vita mia (sempre utilizzando zen-sources come kernel).

 YaIii!!

----------

